# Hidden Door



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

So I finally got around to building a secret door that doubles as a DVD/Bluray shelf. I had searched around on the internet to find plans, but could only find rough ideas and tips. One of the best sites for information was Gary Katz's.

So basically I made a frame out of pine 2x8's. 
 

An inner frame of 2x2's and 3/4 ply on the back. Everything glued and screwed. Hardboard will go over top and mineral wool will fill the cavity.
 

I had a friend at work weld me some pivots and I ordered some bearings from McMaster Carr. The bearings allow the pivots to turn effortlessly. There are two flange bearings and a needle bearing.



I put on a hardwood bottom and top plate to give things a bit more strength. I also used a plumb bob to line up the top and bottom holes for the pivots. The plates were then anchored to the frame or concrete using lag screws or tapcons.



The plates were attached to the shelf using lag screws also.


After it was all assembled in the garage it was time to haul it down to the basement. It was then I learned that it now weighed about 150 lbs. A few grunts later it was down and set in the pivots holes. I then trimmed around the bookshelf to hide to opening.


I am going to have to redo the left side as the door does not open fully.


I still have to put on baseboard and will fit some weather stripping around the perimeter of the door. It already is quite quiet. The door's mass reduces the furnace noise down by 10dB already. I will most likely paint the rest of the trim black also. Despite the door's weight it opens and closes with a mere finger push. I can also stand on the door and swing so the assembly is very sound.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ha ha, that is pretty cool, I really like it :T You could always line the back of the door with some extra material to further dampen down the sound of the furnace too. I bet you can cut its sound down by half.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That's awesome. Good work!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, that is really COOL. :T 

Matt


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Moonfly said:


> You could always line the back of the door with some extra material to further dampen down the sound of the furnace too. I bet you can cut its sound down by half.


I could blanket the back with a sheet of MLV, but I think that would be hitting the law of diminished returns. There is already a 3/4" plywood sheet, 1" of mineral wool, a 1/4" of hardboard plus what's loaded on the shelves and the door itself has some hefty weight to it. With my SPL meter it reads about 51dB with the door open and around 40dB with it closed. Once I get the seals in place it will most likely knock it down so that it's silent, at least for the normal furnace/water heater noise.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Good Job Matrix Dweller!


----------



## sparkymt (May 19, 2010)

Looks very nice. Cool idea. I like that you can close the door with only one finger even though it weighs so much. Smooth like butter.


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

Very cool!!
That's very smooth. Works perfect. You'll always win at playing hide n seek at your house! :jiggy:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very clever idea!..well done :T


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Very cool,

I was thinking on the same lines for access to my new build ? with the access being granted when you pull the Matrix DVD ?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Right now the door is held in place by a couple magnets. To convert it to a bolt lock that is on a lever attached to a statue or DVD on the shelf wouldn't be too hard. Another thing I could do would be to have a painting or wall fixture to the side of the bookcase on a lever. I think it's too late for me to motorize it however.


----------



## brianhutchins (Apr 10, 2007)

Look's great, I'm doing something simular with my Equipment rack. It's behind one of my pillars.


----------



## Scorpio (Oct 26, 2010)

That's awesome! I would like to do something similar for the door to my HT room.


----------

